# Trend Air Shield and Their Owners



## TonyL (Jul 7, 2020)

I have all sorts of air filters, dust collectors with super small micron bags, face masks and shields, organic vapor masks, fans, but will stiff cough lightly after a few hours of penmaking (maybe 2 hours), I am not looking for a diagnosis; I simply want to know about your *personal* experience with the Trend Airshield (e.g. pros, cons, what accessories to buy....not worried about the cost).

Thank you and happy turning.


----------



## Lucky2 (Jul 7, 2020)

Tony, I own an original Trend mask, and I really find a difference wearing it. I find that I can cut longer while wearing it also, and I think it might be because of the air that the Trend mask flows over my face. Yes, they are a bit heavy, but I don't mind the weight. And after wearing the mask a few times, you get used to the extra weight. Personally, I am very happy with my original Trend mask, but I don't know anything about the newer styled ones.

Len


----------



## TonyL (Jul 7, 2020)

Thank you. Len...does it get hot in there?


----------



## wolf creek knives (Jul 7, 2020)

Lucky2 said:


> Tony, I own an original Trend mask, and I really find a difference wearing it. I find that I can cut longer while wearing it also, and I think it might be because of the air that the Trend mask flows over my face. Yes, they are a bit heavy, but I don't mind the weight. And after wearing the mask a few times, you get used to the extra weight. Personally, I am very happy with my original Trend mask, but I don't know anything about the newer styled ones.
> 
> Len





TonyL said:


> Thank you. Len...does it get hot in there?




Tony, I've had my Trend for probably 3 years now and really enjoy it.  I totally agree with what Len has written.  As for heat, I've never experienced heat as the air moves across your face it actually has a cooling effect on me, no fogging up on your glasses either.  I've also found that the batteries last longer than what they say they will, and they charge pretty quickly.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 7, 2020)

wolf creek knives said:


> Tony, I've had my Trend for probably 3 years now and really enjoy it.  I totally agree with what Len has written.  As for heat, I've never experienced heat as the air moves across your face it actually has a cooling effect on me, no fogging up on your glasses either.  I've also found that the batteries last longer than what they say they will, and they charge pretty quickly.


Super. Thank you!


----------



## walshjp17 (Jul 7, 2020)

My wife suggested I get A Trend Air Shield when we went to Turning Southern Style back in 2013-ish.  I used it for several years and was thoroughly happy with it.  I ended up damaging it so I stopped wearing it.  I do miss it, especially when sanding.  I have the parts required to fix it, but just haven't taken the time to get the repairs done.  I keep threatening to do them "today" or "tomorrow" (those terms being really nebulous). Perhaps it's time to get the job done so I can go back to safer turning session. (For the safety police out there, in the interim I do wear a UVEX Bionic face shield when turning and a RZ mask when sanding.)


----------



## Swagopenturner (Jul 7, 2020)

Tony,
I have the Trend Airshield Pro and can't turn without it!  Extremely good filters, quiet, good visabilty, cool air across my face.  The filers are not cheap but I wanted the quality.  My original battery lasted about 8 years, now I'm on my second one.  Get the tear-off shield to protect the face shield, that way no CA Glue gets on it!  Well worth the $.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 7, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## hcpens (Jul 7, 2020)

Where do you all get your Trend Air Shield, G.B. is the only supplier I am finding online?


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 7, 2020)

I can echo what Len said because I too have the original model. The thing with that one is the battery life was not long so it was always a good idea to get a spare and charge while using other. As far as hot goes no because air movement. The originals from what I understand were a little heavier but I have no facts on that. Just something I read on another forum some time ago. It is not a helmet that is made to handle extreme hits with flying wood so be aware of that. I do not use that often because I do not turn large projects. I use it for projects like my billiardball projects because of that dust is toxic. Good luck.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 7, 2020)

jttheclockman said:


> I can echo what Len said because I too have the original model. The thing with that one is the battery life was not long so it was always a good idea to get a spare and charge while using other. As far as hot goes no because air movement. The originals from what I understand were a little heavier but I have no facts on that. Just something I read on another forum some time ago. It is not a helmet that is made to handle extreme hits with flying wood so be aware of that. I do not use that often because I do not turn large projects. I use it for projects like my billiardball projects because of that dust is toxic. Good luck.


Thank you JT. What year is considered a new model - obviously this year...but how far back would you say? I can always call Trend. In fact, when I take a work break, I will do that. Thanks for everyone's feedback.


----------



## Phil Hansen (Jul 7, 2020)

Mine is a box somewhere.
Found it heavy, battery life is a nuisance as is this constant whine in the ears.
Come and get mine if you want.
Phil


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 7, 2020)

TonyL said:


> Thank you JT. What year is considered a new model - obviously this year...but how far back would you say? I can always call Trend. In fact, when I take a work break, I will do that. Thanks for everyone's feedback.


Tony you got me on that one. I do not know when they did a redo on the mask. This is the latest and better engineered. Read the upgrades.

http://airwareamerica.com/trend-airshield-pro-in-stock/


----------



## TonyL (Jul 7, 2020)

jttheclockman said:


> Tony you got me on that one. I do not know when they did a redo on the mask. This is the latest and better engineered. Read the upgrades.
> 
> http://airwareamerica.com/trend-airshield-pro-in-stock/


No worries. I appreciate the help. I will call.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 7, 2020)

Phil Hansen said:


> Mine is a box somewhere.
> Found it heavy, battery life is a nuisance as is this constant whine in the ears.
> Come and get mine if you want.
> Phil


I read a lot about that and the headband breaking.....maybe I should just deal with the cough. Thank you.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 7, 2020)

TonyL said:


> I read a lot about that and the headband breaking.....maybe I should just deal with the cough. Thank you.


Tony that was the originals. That is why they did a few upgrades over the years. You always learn from the prototype and get it to the market and get opinions. From what I read on woodworking forums the new style is easy to use and works well. Never settle for a cough. You can be doing more harm than good. It is your body telling you something is not right. Listen to your body.


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi Tony,

I got the Airshield (original - the newer model is called "Airshield Pro") and used it a lot. Right now it's broken - the parts that make up the hinge on one side broke when I dropped it, I do intend to get replacement parts for it one of these days.

Heavy? A little, but not a problem.

Hot in there? No, the flow of air is good.

Battery life? I found a write up on how to build battery holders that take 3 x AA rechargeables, of which I have plenty, so I seldom use the original ones that came with the unit.

Any negatives at all? Just one - the air intake is directly above your face. Don't use it when doing a CA finish or it will pull in the fumes and blow them straight into your eyes. (No need to ask me how I know this.)

Overall - great for most work. I have a 3M Versaflo for when I need real protection, but the Trend is great for small and mid-sized work.

Hope this helps.


----------



## RobS (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi Tony, 

Sorru, I have never tried one.  But I know you love gear.  I use the 3M Versaflo, and the battery last pasts 8 hrs, but I'm to tired to last past that.  The air flow is a god send, because it helps keep me cool.  In the winter I wear a bandanna over my head to help keep warm because I have a shaved head.  

I did get the full helmet version and it has saved me from bumping my head, but it can get a little heavy if you are always leaning over.  They do make a lighter version of the helmet.

Purchased at Zoro, signed up for their emails, and purchased with one of their 20% coupons


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 7, 2020)

Was diagnosed with COPD three years ago.  Can‘t say specifically the reasons for the diagnosis but do know that airborne dust from 30 + years of woodturning is harmful and if I want to keep breathing and turning, respiratory protection is now mandatory.  A few years ago I ordered the Trend Airshield Pro from Craft Supplies.  When I opened the package and saw what it was I put it back in the box and called CS for return instructions.  It is cheaply made (in China), poorly designed, not NIOSH approved and over priced ... especially the replacement filters. 
    If you‘re contemplating a powered air purifying respirator check out those offered by 3M or Sundstrom, they are professional grade and among the best in the industry.  
    I too was not concerned with the cost, but chose to use a NIOSH rated N95 disposable particulate respirator over an air fed respirator system and for the past few years and have been happy with the protection it offers.  Use the 3M with the metal nosepiece for a good fit.  Took a little getting used to but doesn’t bother me at all now and I use it every time.
    Ironically it‘s also fashionable to wear when going to the grocery store now days.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 7, 2020)

Thank you all very much. I get doing the research is part if the fun. Sorry to learn about the COPD.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Jul 7, 2020)

walshjp17 said:


> My wife suggested I get A Trend Air Shield when we went to Turning Southern Style back in 2013-ish.  I used it for several years and was thoroughly happy with it.  I ended up damaging it so I stopped wearing it.  I do miss it, especially when sanding.  I have the parts required to fix it, but just haven't taken the time to get the repairs done.  I keep threatening to do them "today" or "tomorrow" (those terms being really nebulous). Perhaps it's time to get the job done so I can go back to safer turning session. (For the safety police out there, in the interim I do wear a UVEX Bionic face shield when turning and a RZ mask when sanding.)





TonyL said:


> I read a lot about that and the headband breaking.....maybe I should just deal with the cough. Thank you.



Walshijpt17- Next time you cough up a lung you'll wish you'd fixed yours.  Do your wife a favor and get yours fixed, avoid the sinus issues some go through.

Tony, don't put up with a cough.  Coughs lead to bloody noses and the need for drugs to stop the affects of wood sawdust.  I spent a year using a nasal spray just to breath.  The Trend Airpro stopped it and it's not been a problem since.  Probably one of the best investments I've ever made.

HEALTH and SAFETY always FIRST!!!


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 7, 2020)

Agree with you Tom, had extensive sinus surgery last Dec to correct chronic sinusitis.  Miserable recovery the first month, lousy for another two and just got cleared to resume normal activity in early June.  Finally back in the shop with a respirator, source dust collection, and a shop air purifier.  Should be good for another 20 years of turning enjoyment.


----------



## RichAldrich (Jul 8, 2020)

I have had both Trend units.  The second one is better.  The hat bands broke in the pro.  They replaced them for free.  I duck taped the new ones to prevent them from breaking.  I have four batteries and regularly go through all four in a day.  It will take a few weeks to get used to the weight.  My brother in law dropped his on the floor and the fan never quit making sound.  Don't drop it.  I do have it for parts now though.  My wife insisted I purchased the units.  As well as a saw stop.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 8, 2020)

Thank you all very much. I also learned there are other brands/possibly manufactures  of these devices. Yesterday evening, I wore my mini  vapor mask the whole time I was in my shop usually, I take it on and off thinking the air filter will take care of the airborne stuff. Well, after 2 barrels of "punjab" wood. I didn't cough once last night (turned, sanded, and CA finished). Maybe, that is all that I needed to do. I am going to continue to research. From my research, it appears that all have some type of flaw or weak point - just like anything else one buys. Thank you all again. I can't beat the advice and guidance available here - priceless. Thank you all again!


----------



## Curly (Jul 8, 2020)

Jonkou said:


> I too was not concerned with the cost, but chose to use a NIOSH rated N95 disposable particulate respirator over an air fed respirator system and for the past few years and have been happy with the protection it offers.  Use the 3M with the metal nosepiece for a good fit.  Took a little getting used to but doesn’t bother me at all now and I use it every time.
> Ironically it‘s also fashionable to wear when going to the grocery store now days.
> 
> 
> View attachment 241830



I don't like to hear that anyone has a respiratory condition. 
I suggest you and others get a better mask and here is the best of that type I know of. The 3M 8271.





This is why. It has a rubber seal around your face that keeps the dust from leaking past the edges. The metal clip is thicker too (doesn't show in the picture) which helps keep it's shape around your nose.The filter media is thicker. If you are careful and keep them in a clean place or in a container you should be able to wear it for a 40 hour week or more before it loads up too much for easy breathing unless it is a really dirty environment. The exhaust valve makes it nicer as the moisture in your breath is exhaled and doesn't build up in the mask. Even more money but well worth it. They are just going to be hard to find  for now.





The one you use is good for going out in public because without the air valve it keeps your bug filled mist in protecting others and it keeps theirs out protecting you. The 8271 doesn't help those around you because of the valve. The next step up from this is a cartridge half mask. 

Sorry for the sidetrack Tony but felt it would be of benefit to Jonkou.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 9, 2020)

Never a problem...all about helping all and sharing information. Last night, second round of penturning with a mask the whole time and no coughing - that was an easy fix. Who would have thought that I needed to actually wear the mask?! LOL


----------



## tiggere (Jul 9, 2020)

How does the Airshield Pro do with facial hair...I look like Grizzly Adams and the filter masks do not seal around my face...it was my understanding the Airshield Pro has a collared faceshield for facial hair but would like to know if anyone has tried it that has a beard...


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 9, 2020)

Appreciate your concern Pete and glad you found a simple fix that works Tony.  You’re taking me back to my OSH Specialist days...  The N95 and P95 disposable respirator (DR) offer the same filtration efficiency of 95% of airborne particulates.  The best DR would be N or P 100 (or R) as they have a filtration efficiency of 100%, in essence they filter smaller particulates.   The difference between the N and P designator is the P protects against oil based particulates where the N does not.  If your processes include spraying oil based finishes the P DR would offer the best protection.  Review the Safety Data Sheet for the products being used to determine what is recommended.  The exhale valve in the DR you show above is a nice feature if you wear glasses in a cool or humid environment to help minimize fogging.  Both DRs above have a padded nose piece designed to be pinched to obtain a tight seal and for most wearers should be adequate.  
    Bottom line is both of the above DRs will provide adequate protection from inhaling the no see ums airborne particulates generated from cutting and sanding wood. The stuff on the floor is not a health hazard.  These no see ums are known to be hazardous to your health. Wearing a respirator, point of generation dust collection and shop air filtration are all important aspects to maintaining long term health for what we do. All should take dust management very seriously.
    The N95 above is readily available at Home Depot and is marketed for sanding gypsum drywall.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Jul 9, 2020)

tiggere said:


> How does the Airshield Pro do with facial hair...I look like Grizzly Adams and the filter masks do not seal around my face...it was my understanding the Airshield Pro has a collared faceshield for facial hair but would like to know if anyone has tried it that has a beard...



I have a beard and it fits just fine over it.  The part that goes against your skin is actually just a perforated fabric so your beard won't keep it from "sealing".  Unlike the N95 style masks, the Air Pro blows outside filtered air  across your face so even small gaps in the mask don't impact it much.  And if you wear glasses, like I do, they won't fog up like the N95 sometimes do.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 9, 2020)

this may answer your question; i watched several:


----------



## bmachin (Jul 9, 2020)

Tony,
You might want to take a look at the JSP PowerCap. It's made in the UK so the filter spec is a little bit different than the US standards but is, I believe, equivalent to N95.  I bought mine at the AAW Symposium last year where they were selling like hotcakes. I haven't used it a lot, but it is very well balanced in use--that is,  then you tilt your head forward, you don't feel a sudden sense of your head being pulled down. I've been very pleased so far.

No experience with the Trend, but note that the PowerCap weighs in at 1.8 pounds vs 2.7 for the Trend. I bought mine here:









						Powercap Active IP Respirator
					

Due to popularity of this product, there is a 2 week shipping delay on this product  Lightweight and more balanced on the head than its competitors. The Powercap is the lightest head mounted PAPR in the World with over 8,000 sold in the USA. This PAPR is the go to product for professional woodtur...




					pekesafety.com
				




Very knowledgeable folks and nice to deal with.

Bill


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 9, 2020)

I hate people with such clean and orderly shops.   That trend guy gets on my nerves


----------



## TonyL (Jul 9, 2020)

jttheclockman said:


> I hate people with such clean and orderly shops.   That trend guy gets on my nerves


My shop looks is somewhere between Captn' Eddies and the back of Fred Sanford's truck.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 9, 2020)

bmachin said:


> Tony,
> You might want to take a look at the JSP PowerCap. It's made in the UK so the filter spec is a little bit different than the US standards but is, I believe, equivalent to N95.  I bought mine at the AAW Symposium last year where they were selling like hotcakes. I haven't used it a lot, but it is very well balanced in use--that is,  then you tilt your head forward, you don't feel a sudden sense of your head being pulled down. I've been very pleased so far.
> 
> No experience with the Trend, but note that the PowerCap weighs in at 1.8 pounds vs 2.7 for the Trend. I bought mine here:
> ...


Thank you. I saw this, but I did  find it necessary to wear my masks all the time once I start any turning task.  So now I am fine.....at least not coughing at night. I have 3 organic vapor and 3 carbon/dust masks. This one does the best job for me. https://www.amazon.com/Respirator-Replaceable-Reusable-Filters-Included/dp/B07ZHWD2DR

I bought it on sale at Rockler. I found it to do a great job and not be very intrusive.


----------

